
Show HN: Nice Ice – A widget for collecting user feedback with one LoC - bustylasercanon
https://niceice.io
======
zurfer
looks really nice, I might integrate it into my next idea :) three wishes:

\- show the 1 line integration without me needing to login

\- "report a bug" should have the option to include a screenshot or image

\- the form should have a cross at the corner to close it (dismiss)

~~~
bustylasercanon
Awesome feedback, thank you!

These are all really good suggestions, I'll get started on them right away!

If you sign up to a pro account today and use the code LAUNCHDAY you'll get
10% off forever by the way :)

------
madamelic
What's the size + performance vs Drift? I assume really good?

~~~
bustylasercanon
Drift is live chat right? This is more static so it's about sending one off
messages regarding the different sections - I'm also currently working on
exposing the feature requests that people submit into a customisable public
roadmap so users can vote on which features they want to see.

